# Danish: in question



## Setwale_Charm

Hej!!
"But when it is X that comes in question, that is quite another matter".
Hvordan kan man oversætte "comes in question" til danks?


----------



## Paul_Federico

Men når spørgsmålet drejer sig om X, er det en hel anden snak..


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mange tak, Paul.


----------



## Paul_Federico

det er så lidt


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

For det første troede jeg at det hed "into question"  Jeg er hermed blevet klogere.

"Men når spørgsmålet drejer sig om X, er det en hel anden snak..."

Jeg vil mene at det ovenstående ikke er 100% korrekt, da "spørgsmålet" ikke skal inkluderes. Min oversættelse af sætningen ville altså være:

"Men når det er X det drejer sig om, er det en hel/ganske anden snak"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ja, det lyder maske bedre "into question" men jeg oversætter hvad er allerede skrevet.


----------



## hanne

Enig med Andreas i at "spørgsmålet" ikke skal med, og så ville jeg nok bruge den lidt kortere konstruktion.
"Men når det drejer sig om X, ..."
eller måske
"Men når det kommer til X, ..."

Som afslutning 
"..., er det en helt/ganske anden snak."
alternativt
", er det en helt anden sag."


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

hanne said:


> Som afslutning
> "..., er det en helt/ganske anden snak."



Jeg ville først også instinktivt skrive "helt" og ikke "hel", men så kom jeg i tanke om at det er "en snak" (og ikke et) og derfor må være "hel". Vil du ikke give mig ret i det?...


----------



## hanne

"helt" lægger sig til anden, ikke til snak. Det er ikke en snak som både er "hel" og "anden" (så ville der mangle et opremsningskomma, "en hel, anden snak"). "helt" beskriver "anden" og er derfor et adverbium. Adverbier ender som regel på t. sproget.dk/ raad-og-regler/retskrivningsregler_mv/retskrivningsregler/a7-20-39/a7-36-39-adverbier-og-adverbialer/a7-36-rene-adverbier-og-t-adverbialer (fjern mellemrummet i url'en for at den virker)


----------

